# Period twice in one month?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Usually I get my period less than once a month... what could cause it to come again after just 2 weeks? Could it be stress/weight loss or not eating for 5 days whilst in hospital? (I thought these things made them stop not double up!)Usually my period is agony but these 2 both started slowly with no pain. I worry about fibroids because my Mum had them when she was 19. I'm 22.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

hi, Sukie -- Sorry you're having this problem







... How much weight have you lost? If you're already very thin to begin with, losing a lot of weight may cause it... Stress defintely could be a cause... Have you talked to your doc.? It may not be anything other than these two reasons, but it's a good idea to talk to your dr. about it. Hugs


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Sukes;Your period probably came on twice in a month because of all the stuff you've been through. And, actually coming on with no pain is a good thing if you're concerned about fibroids. The gynecologist told me many women have fibroids and don't even know it because they have no symptoms from them. He told me to pretend mine wasn't even there unless my period was to get horrendous with tons of bleeding, pain etc.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Stress, excercise and radical diet changes could definately cause irregular periods. Don't worry too much. Try to de-stress, I know it's easier said then done. Tyr to go back to your normal way of doing things, and see what happens next cycle. Take care.


----------

